# fish tank clone box idea



## Dubbaman (Sep 16, 2007)

ok i have to build a box for my clones so i can prevent them from flowering, and the only thing i have instant access to build a basic veg box is an old 1'wx4'lx17"h old fish tank i figure if i wrap the glass with mylar on the outside it should reflect well enough and i know that the box would need 20k lumens for he 4sq' but would it hurt too much if that number was lowered to say about 13k cause i can get 2 fluro shop light ballasts easy and inexpencively enough and ive found that the g.e. daylight bulbs put off about 3050 lums/bulb and the bath and kitchen ones put off 3400lumns i was going to go for the more lumns this go around for the better output but will my plants still grow even though thay wont be getting the 20k lumns that they require


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 16, 2007)

mutt has success with i think 4500 lumens per square foot. i'd at least shoot for 15k-16k


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry to bust in here, but is it 5k lumens /sqrft then??? coz i just did a calculation online, and according to that, i have almost 15k/sqrft lol it all helps tho,.,.,.,., doesnt it?

thanks 85C


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 16, 2007)

yes it does, u can never have to many lumen so to speak. as long as u have adequate ventilation and temp.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

thats great, coz my temps are flipping from 27-28 so pretty much perfect  im using 6x20w cfl's, is it still good enough to flower, if i get a couple of red spec bulbs??
check it out.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17201


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 17, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> sorry to bust in here, but is it 5k lumens /sqrft then??? coz i just did a calculation online, and according to that, i have almost 15k/sqrft lol it all helps tho,.,.,.,., doesnt it?
> 
> thanks 85C


 
 i have seen and read that a grow box shold have between 3k and 5k lumens per sq' as for ventelation and temps im an indoor guy so the temps in my house stay about 70-75F and there are many fans in my grow area and box to keep the air moving and light (fluros and cfls) heat down my box is 4.5sq'ft and i have 2 6" desk fans that run one in and one out when my box is on as for the fish tank idea it wil be open air topped with a 20" box fan that will blow across the top (it really is there to just circulate the air in the room but i think it will be good for the new mini box too) lol mini box its almost the same size as my big box


----------

